# KMail 2 kann weder pop3 noch smtp mehr und crasht!! [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Seit dem upgrade von kmail 4.4 auf  4.6 kann ich weder über  pop3 noch smtp  mails senden/empfangen.

Ich hab schon alle Konfigurationsdateien in:

.kde4/share/config/[kmail*,kontakt*,akonadi*]

.kde4/share/apps/[kmail*,kontakt*,akonadi*]

.local/share/akonadi*

.config/akonadi*

gelöscht leider ohne Erfolg.

KMail 2 ist nicht mal in der Lage das Zertifikat für die Anmeldung runter zu laden und bei jedem  Schliessen crasht mir KMail 2!

Seltsamerweise funktioniert IMPA  ohne Probleme!

Wie zum Teufel fix ich das ganze? Auf meinem  Laptop funzt KMail problemlos nur  auf dem Desktop spinnt es rum.

```
Application: Kontact (kontact), signal: Segmentation fault

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7fcae4933760 (LWP 2316))]

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7fcacf180700 (LWP 2317)):

#0  0x00007fcadcc6784c in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007fcae13407cc in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4

#2  0x00007fcadcc62ebc in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x00007fcae1e88e0d in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7fcae4933760 (LWP 2316)):

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0x00007fcadf0eb97a in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libakonadi-kde.so.4

#7  0x00007fcadf0ecd79 in Akonadi::Monitor::mimeTypesMonitored() const () from /usr/lib64/libakonadi-kde.so.4

#8  0x00007fcadf0a6da5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libakonadi-kde.so.4

#9  0x00007fcadf0a6fd4 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libakonadi-kde.so.4

#10 0x00007fcadf09b7d5 in Akonadi::EntityTreeModel::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/libakonadi-kde.so.4

#11 0x00007fcae25c859f in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#12 0x00007fcae2a2e8b2 in KJob::result(KJob*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5

#13 0x00007fcae2a2e8f0 in KJob::emitResult() () from /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5

#14 0x00007fcae2a2e986 in KJob::kill(KJob::KillVerbosity) () from /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5

#15 0x00007fcadf11d277 in Akonadi::Session::clear() () from /usr/lib64/libakonadi-kde.so.4

#16 0x00007fcadf11d5fb in Akonadi::Session::~Session() () from /usr/lib64/libakonadi-kde.so.4

#17 0x00007fcadf11d649 in Akonadi::Session::~Session() () from /usr/lib64/libakonadi-kde.so.4

#18 0x00007fcae25c67cb in QObjectPrivate::deleteChildren() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#19 0x00007fcae25cb275 in QObject::~QObject() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#20 0x00007fcacabc878e in KMKernel::~KMKernel() () from /usr/lib64/libkmailprivate.so.4

#21 0x00007fcacabc88e9 in KMKernel::~KMKernel() () from /usr/lib64/libkmailprivate.so.4

#22 0x00007fcacaf28fcc in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/kmailpart.so

#23 0x00007fcacaf290e9 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/kmailpart.so

#24 0x00007fcae41210ce in KontactInterface::Plugin::~Plugin() () from /usr/lib64/libkontactinterface.so.4

#25 0x00007fcacb977c08 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/kontact_kmailplugin.so

#26 0x00007fcacb977c49 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/kontact_kmailplugin.so

#27 0x00007fcae45586ae in Kontact::MainWindow::~MainWindow() () from /usr/lib64/libkontactprivate.so.4

#28 0x00007fcae4558849 in Kontact::MainWindow::~MainWindow() () from /usr/lib64/libkontactprivate.so.4

#29 0x00007fcae25c8098 in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#30 0x00007fcae2ff113c in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#31 0x00007fcae33a18d3 in QMainWindow::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#32 0x00007fcae3dda375 in KXmlGuiWindow::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#33 0x00007fcae2f9f77c in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#34 0x00007fcae2fa42da in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#35 0x00007fcae3cd9d88 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#36 0x00007fcae25b3ccb in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#37 0x00007fcae25b74e4 in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendPostedEvents(QObject*, int, QThreadData*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#38 0x00007fcae25debd3 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#39 0x00007fcadc6fef1a in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#40 0x00007fcadc6ff6f8 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#41 0x00007fcadc6ff95f in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#42 0x00007fcae25ded3a in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#43 0x00007fcae3045946 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#44 0x00007fcae25b3012 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#45 0x00007fcae25b3294 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#46 0x00007fcae25b777b in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#47 0x0000000000404487 in _start ()

```

```

*** KMail got signal 11 (Exiting)

KCrash: Application 'kontact' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/home/pycoder/.kde4/socket-gentoo/kdeinit4__0

```

Pakete:

[IP-] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.6.0:4.6

[IP-] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.6.0:4.6

[IP-] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.6.0:4.6

[IP-] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.6.0:4.6

[IP-] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.6.0:4.6

[IP-] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.6.0:4.6

[IP-] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.6.0:4.6

[IP-] [  ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.6.4:4.6

[IP-] [  ] app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.3:0

[IP-] [  ] kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.6.0:4.6

----------

## franzf

Wie schauts mit nem neuen, frischen Testuser aus?

Gibts unterschiedliche Vorgeschichten der Accounts auf Desktop und Laptop (betreffend kmail/kontact/akonadi)?

Löschst du die angegebenen Files im laufenden Betrieb? Oder meldest du den User ab und machst das in nem Terminal?

Greifst du von Laptop und Desktop auf den selben Mail-Account zu? (Wenn nicht, könnte das mit dem Zertifikat und Versand an dem Account und evtl. einer falschen Konfiguration liegen).

Versand sollte eigentlich problemlos funktionieren, das ist recht komisch...

Hast du schonmal qt-core, qt-gui, kdelibs, kdepimlibs neu gebaut? Evtl. auch mal ohne ccache?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wie schauts mit nem neuen, frischen Testuser aus?
> 
> Gibts unterschiedliche Vorgeschichten der Accounts auf Desktop und Laptop (betreffend kmail/kontact/akonadi)?
> 
> Löschst du die angegebenen Files im laufenden Betrieb? Oder meldest du den User ab und machst das in nem Terminal?
> ...

 

Die Mail Accounts sind die selben und die Konfiguration hab ich schon gefühlte 10x geändert ohne Erfolg.

Selbst das kopieren der entsprechenden Konfigs vom Laptop zum Desktop bringt nix.

kdepim-runtime, kdepim-common-libs, kdepim-libs und akonadi hab ich nochmal ohne ccache gemergt aber auch ohne Erfolg.

Ich werd jetzt mal qt-gui und qt-core remergen und ggf. nen Testuser anlegen  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Yeah es funktioniert.

Ausloggen, X beenden, alle Konfigs + nepomuk Konfig löschen, einloggen und es klappt.

KMail bzw Kontakt  crashen auch nicht mehr (Naja, wenn die App wegen den Konfig abschmiert ist sie eh buggy  :Razz: )

Aber das Denglish nervt mich ^^

Trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

Schön, wenn das so funktioniert. Hast du zufällig auch 'ne Menge

Mail aus den alten Pop3-Accounts, die du einwandfrei importiert bekommst?

Wenn ja, erzähl doch mal, wie du das gemacht hast.

Ein neuer Testuser ist ja immer ganz toll zur Kontrolle, aber wie bekomme

ich all meine Accounts+Mails+Adressen ohne Probleme und viel Herumgehühnere

in die neue KDEpim-Suite rein, ohne Crashes und ohne vollkommen auszurasten?

Diese Update ist mal wieder ein Totalausfall. Sorry.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> ...

 

Kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich  Thunderbird genutzt habe die letzten Monate weil KMail und Akonadi mich so gernervt hatten. :-/

----------

## boris64

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *boris64 wrote:*   ... 
> 
> Kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich  Thunderbird genutzt habe die letzten Monate weil KMail und Akonadi mich so gernervt hatten. :-/

 

Ja, bald ist es auch bei mir soweit   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm... irgendwie scheine ich so ziemlich der einzige zu sein der beim Umstieg von KMail 4.4 auf KMail 4.6 keine Probleme gehabt hat...

Okay, ich nutze vorwiegend IMAP, aber habe auch lokale Mails (Mailinglisten).

----------

## boris64

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Hmmm... irgendwie scheine ich so ziemlich der einzige zu sein der beim Umstieg von KMail 4.4 auf KMail 4.6 keine Probleme gehabt hat...
> 
> Okay, ich nutze vorwiegend IMAP, aber habe auch lokale Mails (Mailinglisten).

 

Mal ehrlich, hier geht echt fast nichts mehr.

Nur mal eine kleine Liste:

1) Ich kann meine keine Mails von gmail per Pop3 abrufen

  (falsches Passwort, das Passwort etc. ist aber definitiv korrekt?)

2) Die Auflistung der Emails einer MailingListe (Kernel) lässt den

  gesamten KDE-Desktop für Minuten einfrieren.

3) Beim quasi automatischen Importieren des alten Kmail-Verzeichnisses

  (nach "erfolgreichem(?)" Durchlauf von kmail-migrator) crasht "akonadi_irgendwas"

  am laufenden Band (Bug-Report)

4) Andauernd benutzt akonadi_mixedmaildir_ressource/akonadiserver/mysql beim Lesen von Mails(??)

  soviel CPU-Zeit, wie es nur geht.

5) Allgemein ist Kmail so extrem langsam geworden.

6) Kmail crasht alle 30 Minuten quasi ohne Usereinwirkung

7) Beim Verschieben von Emails aus der alten Kmail-Ressource in einen neuen Ordner (Account?)

  verschwinden teilweise Emails(??)

...

Das geht so weiter, wie gesagt:

Die KDE-Updates werden immer schlimmer. Aber all das Gejammere hilft wenig,

hier hilft vorerst wahrscheinlich nur ein Downgrade.

----------

## momonster

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Mal ehrlich, hier geht echt fast nichts mehr.
> 
> […]
> 
> hier hilft vorerst wahrscheinlich nur ein Downgrade.

 

Da meine Katastrophenliste sich so ziemlich mit der deinen deckt, habe ich tatsächlich ein Downgrade gemacht und werde mit dem Update noch ein halbes Jährchen oder so warten.

----------

## root_tux_linux

@boris64

So sah's bei mir auch aus bis alles gelöscht wurde  :Smile: 

Naja, ich überleg eh schon die ganze Zeit ob ich mich nicht komplett von KDE abwende und zu Gnome wander  :Sad: 

----------

## boris64

 *momonster wrote:*   

>  *boris64 wrote:*   ... 
> 
> Da meine Katastrophenliste sich so ziemlich mit der deinen deckt, habe ich tatsächlich ein Downgrade gemacht und werde mit dem Update noch ein halbes Jährchen oder so warten.

 

Auch hier habe ich letztendlich wirklich ein Downgrade gemacht.

(Und hey, ich hab's wirklich 'ne Woche ausprobiert.)

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo ihr Leidgeprüften.

Bei mir funktionierte die angebotene automatische Migration mit dem Tool auf Zwei verschiedenen Rechnern eigentlich ganz gut.

Nur auf dem 64-Bit Desktop-PC gab es im Fehlerausgabefenster des Migrations-Tool einen Fehler bezüglich nicht erfolgreicher Notes-Migrattion, 

da die /Pfad/zu/der/Notes.datei nicht geöffnet werden konnte (klar, weil es da auch keine gab, denn ich hatte nie irgend welche erzeugt   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Deshalb crashte dann wohl auch kontact ein paar mal, mit fast der gleichen Meldung.

Darauf hin hab ich dann über die Systemeinstellungen/Persönliche Informationen die dort bestehenden Notes-Ressourcen gelöscht.

Dann wieder kontact geöffnet, dort eine Note angelegt, dabei wurde ich nach der Erzeugung einer Standard Ressource gefragt, und ab da war Ruhe.

Alle Pop Konten und ein lokales Mail-Dir wurden bei mir korrekt übernommen.

Bei mir macht nur das imap Googlemail-Konto ein paar Zicken, obwol alles zu funktionieren scheint.

Jedoch erhalte ich alle paar Minuten, im Rythmus des Abfrageintervalls die Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Google Mail: Select failed, server replied: A000058 NO Unknown Mailbox: ( now in authenticated s…

 

Aber alles geht soweit.

In den Accountsettings der 3 Konten hab ich zwar einige Fehler bezüglich des Versandweges erkennen können, der zeigte entgegen meiner vorigen Einstellungen immer auf den Standard-Account, also quasi für den Versand des google-Mail-Kontos /imap als Versandweg auf mein smtp gmx Account.

Aber auch die Korrektur dieser Einstellungen sorgte nicht für das beseitigen der Meldungen.

Dann entdeckte ich noch falsch gesetzte Pfade in den Settings zu den Versand; trash; Vorlage Ordnern, aber auch die Umstellung brachte nix.

Schließlich hab ich das Google-Konto mal komplett gelöscht, und mithilfe des Assitstenten neu erzeugt.

Die Meldungen bleiben, und das obwohl ich exakt auf die gleiche Art auf meinem 32-Bit Netbook das Konto erstmalig genauso erzeugt habe. Dort läuft es jedoch ohne die Fehlermeldungen.

Fazit: Ich hab zwar entgegen Euch Probleme mit dem imap Konto, pop läuft dagegen gut.

Aber die bekannten Performance-Pobleme (Verzögerungen beim Abfragen der Konten) der vorherigen kmail-Version, sind bei mir nun passè.

Insofern sehe ich unterm Strich schon eine stetige Verbesserung und Weiterentwicklung, und denke KDE ist auf einem guten Weg hin zu einem innovativen, sich stetig verbessernden System.

Natürlich hat es ständig irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten, dafür aber auch ständig Wegbereitende Neuerungen und rasche Entwicklungszyklen die ihresgleichen sucht.

Wer's stabiler liebt, braucht sich doch nur konservativer verhalten, was das Updaten betrifft   :Wink: 

Grooß, Andy.

----------

## Kampfkeks

Hallo,

ich kann mich über kmail 2 in Verbindung mit Akonadi nicht beschweren. Ich Benutze es mit 3 imap-Accounts, wovon der von meinem Arbeitgeber ca. 15000 E-Mails in ca. 160 (Unter-)Ordnern beinhaltet. Die Synchronisierung aller Accounts läuft schnell und problemlos, und dauert wegen den vielen Unterordnern knapp 20 Sekunden, von zu Hause aus. In dieser Zeit hat die CPU einen kurzen Peak beim Start der Synchronisierung auf 65% (weniger als 1 Sekunde), und geht dann für die ganze Synchronisierung auf 18-25% runter. Als Störend empfinde ich das nicht. Vor allem da Akonadi ja nun auch über Push/Idle den Eingang von E-Mails umgehend Anzeigt, und ich somit den Synchronisierungs-Intervall auf 20 Minuten hochgestellt habe. Der Empfang über Push/Idle ist von der CPU her gesehen nicht bemerkbar. Abgestürzt ist kmail 2 bei mir noch nicht. Und selbst das Anzeigen von Ordnern mit > 1000 E-Mails geht verzögerungsfrei. Sobald ich auf den Ordner klicke, ist die E-Mail - Liste da.

Ich hatte nach den früheren Berichten schlimmeres erwartet. Vor allem bin ich aber froh dass durch die Umstellung auf Akonadi die GUI von kmail nicht mehr einfriert, wenn die Konten synchronisiert werden. Mich stören da eher einige altbekannte Bugs, wie z.B. das die Reihenfolge der Spalten in der (klassischen) E-Mail-Übersicht beim nächsten Start von kmail wieder vergessen wurde, wenn man sie per Drag&Drop angepasst hat. Dafür kann ich aber heute schon Notizen zu einzelnen E-Mails anhängen, was für die Arbeit durchaus nutzvoll sein kann. 

Für die Zukunft freue ich mich da auch schon auf die neuen Möglichkeiten, wie z.B. der angekündigte KIO-Slave, um mit Dolphin über Akonadi auf die Dateianhänge von E-Mails zugreifen zu können. Das könnte vor allem auch dann praktisch werden, wenn Dolphin bei einer Dateisuche (auch über den Index) die entsprechenden Dateianhänge aus den E-Mails anzeigt. Wenn die einzelnen imap-Accounts dann noch einzelnen Aktivitäten zugeordnet werden können (hat noch keiner angekündigt), könnte ich auf meinem Notebook schön die Arbeit von dem Privaten und dem Studium trennen. Das wäre für mich ein optimaler Arbeitsfluss. 

Ich bin mit der Umstellung auf Akonadi bisher im ganzen also recht zufrieden.

----------

